# NI Girls Time Out in the doghouse !!!!!



## weeza82

Right, so, for the NI girls ....

There are a few other threads floating about different areas like this...

The jist of it is, if something of someone has annoyed you, put it in our "Doghouse" for a time out    See what I'm doing here?

I will start the ball rolling (I hope I'm not the only one, as this could be embarrassing   )....

I would like to put Thursday night TV in the doghouse. At 10pm on a Thursday night, there is ER, Grey's Anatomy, My Name is Earl, Billy Connolly all on at the same time (and Men In Black was on another channel as well last night). Why all the same time? Why not spread it out over the week? Grrrrr   

I would also like to put the guy in the cubicle at work next to me in the doghouse, for leaving his mobiles on his desk when he is away from it. Invariably someone is trying him when he is on break and seem to just hit re-dial over and over again. Invariably, he has the most irritating ring tones in the world as well. 

Please don't leave me here alone


----------



## Trishy

This is a bit like Room 101 isn't it


----------



## Trishy

OK - I would like to put the writers' strike in America in the dog house because Lost is off air for 6 weeks and I am getting withdrawal symptoms!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Yeah, that's the spirit!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Can I put my boss in the doghouse??  He's off to the golf course and I'm here til 5


----------



## Cate1976

My boss.  Long story though, look in NI thread for details.

Going grey age 31 and being overweight shouldn't be crimes


----------



## weeza82

yeah, I'm going to add that..... going grey, since I got married at 25. What has he done to me!!!!


----------



## Trishy

One good thing about being a blonde - no grey at 31!!  Yeah... Trishy's still got it, go Trishy, go Trishy!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Natalie f'ing Cassidy (ex Sonia in Eastenders).

Front cover of Now this week *"I'm now a size zero!"*

Argh..........makes me so mad........when she was bigger she was all "Oh I love my curves, I'll never succumb to this size zero madness".

Blinkin' fake paparazzi pictures of her on hols with her trainer doing lunges.

*SAD SAD SAD!!!!*

You are in the doghouse missus!

(I feel better now - thanks Weeza)


----------



## Mrs AB

Now, now...................jealousy will get you nowhere!!!!!  lol

Em...................humphhhh................ahhhhh.......................hmmmmmm.......................ermmm.....................I know!

I'm putting Jodie bloody Marsh in the Doghouse.....................................hate, hate, hate everything she stands for..................now, what is that exactly, ah yes, I remember....................NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'm not jealous of her waaaaay overly-applied , thick as custard make-up and stupid application of lip-pencil.  Why?  Why?  And wibbly, wobbly (.)(.)!!!

A


----------



## betty-77

Pregnant women in pubs drinking and then going out for smokes  -  makes me furious  
(happened this evening when DH took me out for dinner after work)


----------



## Trishy

Pregnant women standing at the door of the maternity department smoking like trains while I have to walk past them into the infertility department after several months without a drink and never having smoked a cigarette in my life !


----------



## janners1

I know it is so unjust and unfair  

Anita - jealous of Natalie Cassidy?!!    

I just hate 'celebs' who will say ANYTHING to be accepted. It is soooo frickin desperate!

As for that Jodie Marsh freak show - have you seen her revolting new baps?!!! Now SHE is a desperado!!!!!!!!

Oooh I could bang on about british 'celebs' all day.


----------



## crazykates DH

Can I play??

I'm putting B&Q in the dog house........I was supposed to have a home delivery today between 9 and 6 FIL stayed at ours all day for ..........no delivery.  I spent a full hour on the phone trying to find the stuff which they said was delivered.  Oh yeah it was delivered...........to the flaming B&Q store!!!  Which they had the cheek to charge a £15 delivery fee for!

Needless to say by the time I was finished there was a refund of the delivery charge and......wait for it.........a B&Q delivery at 8pm to get the stuff to me!


----------



## Mrs AB

Would this be a bad time to mention that I work in B&Q!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dahlia

What a great thread!! I hope you are allowed to post more than once and no-one is counting!!

So that is where Lost is gone Trishy!  Totally with you on the smoking patients in nightgowns at door of RFC. Nearly lost my temper wading through them for my appointment this week!!

My Doghouse- [email protected] mags in waiting rooms (yes I mean the RFC). Same ones as the last time I was in. I am not interested in last summers fashion! Left behind this weeks Heat during week -hope some of you enjoy it . Will be bringing my own stock next time!!

Dahlia x


----------



## crazykates DH

Anita u serious u work in B&Q?   If I had known that b4 i ordered the units i would have used u 4 discount


----------



## Trishy

Men in Kelly's in Portrush who think they have the right to rub their groins up against you while dancing and then try to put their arms around you uninvited!  They seem to think you are their property - makes me mad!


----------



## weeza82

HAHA!!! This is marvelous!!!

Natalie Cassidy, you are going in the doghouse again!!!! You look ridiculous. Stop sucking in when you are posing for photos, it doesn't make your chest look even bigger, it just makes you look even more ridiculous. 

This morning I would like to add SIL. We were chatting about my pal who's 10 week old boy does not sleep. SIL nodded sagely and said "Ah, spoilt is he? "  Er no, crippled with colic actually *****.


----------



## janners1

Oh yes, her tummy sucking in infuriates me even more!!!!!!! It's so ridiculous looking!

Jodie Marsh is going into the doghouse again. Apparently she is coming to Belfast to promote her new boobs. WTF?!! SHE was the one who slagged Jordan for having implants and now she has had hers pumped up to a GG cup!!!!!!!!! She is a total tube.

And today I am throwing Kristen Dunst in there for taking my man off me. I really don't get what he sees in her.


----------



## weeza82

Jodie Marsh in Belfast, where? I wanna see her nose in real life. What is going on there?


----------



## Trishy

Janners - just to make you hate her even more, did you see that Natalie Cassidy had her own programme last night of how to diet (think it was on BBC 3) and it followed her round the streets telling young people the best way to lose weight and she wore a fat suit to bring her back to the days of being 'Fat Sonia!'  You don't see that actress from Coronation Street (the one who used to be in Emmerdale) going on about her weight loss and I think she looks far better than Natalie!  So I too am going to put Natalie in the dog house!!!    

Starting to feel like we are bullying her now!!    After all she did lose 4 stone!


----------



## weeza82

It's the boobs. The weight loss is admirable definitely, but the boobs are so out of proportion. they were fine when she was a bit heavier. And she gurns in photos.


----------



## janners1

OK what annoys me about her is that when she was bigger she constantly bleated on about how ridiculous it was to try and be thin and how you wouldn't catch her going to the gym, she loved her curves and was proud of them. 

Now that she has dropped the weight (admirable), she has done nothing but mouth about how everyone should exercise like her and stop eating chips and icecream. She is selling herself out to anyone that will listen and it is just sooooo getting on my wick. I hate celebs that go on and on about how to be thin. It is very irritating. Especially when they used to proclaim that they were happy being fat.

Jade Goody does it everytime she drops a stone - quick quick get an exercise DVD made before you put it all back on!!!

I cannot believe they gave her her own tv show (natalie). Good job I didn't watch that I would have thrown something at the tv!!


----------



## Trishy

In that case Vanessa Feltz must really annoy you!  She still claims to be size 12!!    If she's size 12 then I must be size zero!!  So I am putting her in the dog house too.  And not just for the weight thing but for the fact that she seems to appear on every celebrity gossip show going to the point that she has no other point in life but to talk about other people!  Ooops - does that sound like us??


----------



## weeza82

Why did Natalie Cassidy leave Eastenders? Apart from this show (never to be watched in my house) she hasn't done anything!!!! (Same as Jamie from Eastenders, such delusions   )

Vanessa Feltz - Size 12 my    but her partner is hilarious. "I was in Phats and Small, remember? Big 90's hit? Got to turn around now? Remember? "  I actually seen them in the Valley in Fivemiletown     (and Atomic Kitten)  

I would like to add my BIL's little brother J to the doghouse. He had a lovely cocker spaniel called Coco who was a great dog, but hadn't been that well recently. He had bleeding gums and was wiping the blood on his wee legs and was thoroughly miserable. J eventually (after mucho mucho nagging and grief) took Coco to the vet last night, where they said it could be leukaemia or blodd poisoning and his blood wasn't clotting. They kept Coco in over night and BIL went in this morning to see how he was and he had to be put down      BIL is raging at his bro cos he never bothered with Coco and now Coco is gone     So J , you are in the DOGHOUSE


----------



## Trishy

I am also putting him in the dog house even though I have never met him.  I hate people who neglect their animals.    I am putting my neighbours in here with him because they have a lovely springer spaniel who never gets walked and is locked up in their small garden 24/7 and because he is so bored he barks 24/7 too   .  I feel so sorry for him.  Should I report him to the RSPCA as a case of neglect? I don't want to get on the wrong side of them but they never talk to me anyway - they are a bit weird!


----------



## weeza82

It's so hard to know what to do? BIL's brother J is only a teenager, so maybe ahs a short attention span that ran out after Coco grew up a bit and BIL and the other brother looked after him more, but they are both married and in their own homes now and couldn't be there to look after him all the time. 

Any way, I think what BIL and the other brother will say to J will be worse than the RSPCA   

My sis's old neighbours had 2 golden labs, which they kept in a wee pen which had that garden panel/fencing round it so they couldn't see out, in the garden and they rarely got out. When they did get out, the poor dogs went boogaloo with excitement and terrified all the kids in the park. 

Poor Ruby is ready to call the RSPCA on US at the mo   she is not allowed out on her own cos she is in heat and it's wrecking her head, especially in these nice evenings. (Normally, I let Ruby into the field next door when I get home and she runs about for about an hour or so, in view of the house). It's fine going for walks with us, but she is dying to get out on her own. She has a wee den in the bottom hedge that she always goes to (don't know why) and she hasn't been near it for a week and all we are getting is this


----------



## janners1

Trishy said:


> I am also putting him in the dog house even though I have never met him. I hate people who neglect their animals.  I am putting my neighbours in here with him because they have a lovely springer spaniel who never gets walked and is locked up in their small garden 24/7 and because he is so bored he barks 24/7 too  . I feel so sorry for him. Should I report him to the RSPCA as a case of neglect? I don't want to get on the wrong side of them but they never talk to me anyway - they are a bit weird!


That makes me so sad   

I just wanna go rescue him. Unfortunately, if you report him and the RSPCA comes out they will only take action if the dogs has visible signs of neglect, ie too thin, too fat. It's sad though. We all see our dogs as our kids, so I don't understand people who get dogs but have no interest in them.

All in the doghouse.   

And we'll put 'heat' in the doghouse for poor Ruby.


----------



## Mrs AB

Mrs AB grabs her pom-poms and dons her frilly, far too short ra-ra skirt:

Gimme an A; gimme an I; gimme an R; gimme a B; gimme an R; gimme a U; gimme an S; gimme a H  

And whaddya got, A-I-R-B-R-U-S-H!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been thinkin long and hard about what I really, really wanted to put in the doghouse.........phew, Mrs AB is out of breath wot with all her aerobatic dancing and has a wee seat..........ahh, that's better........and I've decided that Airbrushing has gotta go in!! Has anyone seen the recent images of Liz Hurley in her cossie? No? Well, then allow me to present Exhibit A:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/showbiz/showbiznews.html?in_article_id=560875&in_page_id=1773&ico=Homepage&icl=TabModule&icc=picbox&ct=5

THE WOMAN IS 42 - GIMME A BREAK!!!!!! I would love to see these blinkin' celebs in person - just to see how they _really_ look......

A


----------



## Cate1976

Being an animal lover I'd put anyone who doesn't look after them properly in the doghouse.  Sorry J, you're in the doghouse.


----------



## MaryC

I'm going to put KERRY KATONA in the doghouse!!! I'm shocked she hasn't ready been put in!!

As I'm sure you can all guess there are soooooooooooooooo many good reasons to put her in but this week I think she has even outdone herself!! She gave birth to baby Max and is devastated that someone sold a photograph of the baby to the papers and she knew nothing of this, she said she feels so betrayed!! what a load of crap she's only annoyed and upset because now OK magazine won't give her as much money for the photoshoot I'm sure she has lined up!!

Concern for the baby my , more like concern for her pocket!!!   

She is such a waste of space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Kerry Katona, good one. If even just for the smoking and the rest  

On the other end of the scale, Myleene Klass, for behaving as if she is the only person in the history of the world evvvvvvvver to have a baby.


----------



## Trishy

Did you know Kerry recorded the birth and it is going to be shown on TV?  I really have been enough celebs' bits that I don't need to see hers too!  

I don't mind Myleen but I know I will be in the minority!  Besides when I have a baby I will be the only woman on earth who has had a baby too!  Well for the first day anyway!  It will be all about MY baby!!!  Totally selfish I know!  Ha ha


----------



## janners1

Agh Trishy then you can write a totally condescending book about Motherhood called Trishy and her Tot and tell us all what a wonderful mother you are. And then get mega skinny again and sell your soul to the Closer Diets Devil just like Myleene!!!!!!

She does my bap in.

Kerry is a binlid like but she is what she is and is totally bonkers on her show. She is so unashamed of her behaviour - the preggers smoking and stuff. It's amazing.


----------



## weeza82

The voyeur in me will have to watch Kerry dropping the sprog (sorry to be so vulgar, but it kinda fits!!!)

maybe I'm jealous of Myleene cos she got a recording contract for playing the piano. I want one!!!!! BTW: organist/pianist available for weddings/christenings/funerals, ask for weeza


----------



## janners1

I'm a teeny weeny bit jealous of her lovely hair and smile.....


----------



## Trishy

Who Kerry??!!!!!


----------



## janners1

Oh YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I thought that to Trishy

"Why would she want Kerry Katonas hair and smile?"


----------



## Trishy

But sure look how refined and ladylike Kerry is - why would you not want to be like her!!  Maybe Janners is jealous of Britney's hair after she did it herself!!!


----------



## janners1

LOL - Britney's hair and Kerry's face, what a winning combo!!!


----------



## Trishy

I am putting man flu in the dog house!     DH says I am a bad patient but honestly when the sniffles start apparently he has 'flu' and then Kevin the teenager makes an appearance!!  Hence he is in bed and I am going to watch Desperate Housewives alone with a hot waterbottle on the belly and a large glass of milk!!  OK I'm quite looking forward to that but that's not the point!  You don't hear of woman flu - enough said!!


----------



## Cate1976

Jordan AKA Katie Price.  Was reading Closer in before strting my shift at work and  even child experts/psychologists have concerns about what long term damage Katie & Peter are doing.  Said to a friend that it's not fair that DH and I who could feed, clothe a child and give them the stable loving home they need to grow and develop are needing help to hopefully have our own child/ren and yet there's people having LO's without bother and then not looking after them properly.  Will add Britney Spears in to this as well.


----------



## Trishy

OK I agree on the Britney thing (I think too famous too young got the better of her) but at the risk of everyone else here saying I am nuts    I actually think Jordan and Peter are good parents!  I watch their programme on TV and have read quite a lot about them and besides all their partying they dote on their children and Katie is so good with Harvey as well as the other 2 and Peter is such a loving dad.  I think they would do anything for their kids and just take time out to have fun every now and again (admitedly their idea of fun is a bit mad but heh we all have different ways of coping, especially having a disabled child who is mentally draining on any Mum famous or not - and the partying is definately becoming less and less often and she is drinking a lot less than she used to).  I honestly think she has really turned round her attitude and has become a really devoted Mum and I actually admire her for changing her lifestyle.  Sorry Cate but can I try and save her from the dog house??  

OK nobody laugh or tell me off for that !!


----------



## weeza82

Trishy, I agree with you, I think both Katie and Peter are good parents, whether they are that good for each other I wouldn't be so confident of (not saying they are bad for each other). I think Katie has done amazingly well for all the crap life has thrown at her, coping with Harvey, his dad wanting little to do with them, the cancerous lump in her finger, losing a baby, Pete having meningitis when she was pg, all Harvey's accidents and illnesses, it's quite a lot and I think she copes well enough (granted with help from nannies). Does it show that I watch the show on ITV2?? Sorry Cate, I will agree on Britney, but not Katie. 

I will second man-flu. 

Can I add Ruby to the doghouse? Dh was waking her up the road to the field for a run around (not on the lead, because she walks well without it, usually...) and she made a bid for freedom. DH couldn't find her and was back and forth to the house looking her. I went outside and stood at the end of our drive and shouted the magic words  "CHICKEN......... BACON.......CHICKEN.." and she comes flying down the road. The neighbours must think I'm a loony  , so we think Ruby was trying to get a bit of loving from somewhere   But I was able to dig at DH all night, cos he ate the head off me for loosing her on Sunday for a few minutes   Karma.


----------



## janners1

I feel bad for Katie too sometimes. That kid beats the crap out of her, and she is so tiny. I don't watch the show and I know they are inappropriate at times but I guess we all (will) have our flaws as parents. I inadvertantly taught my nephew to say 'frig's sake', and it was his favourite saying for a long time    

I am adding shingles to the doghouse. I was wakened out of my sleep by the pain last night, I nearly started bawlin'. The rash isn't even bothering me, it's the pain underneath it.  

"CHICKEN......... BACON.......CHICKEN.."

           Wee skitter!!! I have to shake a bag of Gravy Bones for mine to come running. Brats!!


----------



## Trishy

I say no matter what Elvis can do no wrong when he looks at me like   and my Mum always let's him off everything by saying "but he's got a nice face!"  So Elvis has asked me to remove all dogs from the dog house please!!


----------



## weeza82

that's what usually happens in our house too, you get the eyes  , then you relent, "look at that wee face, how could you be cross at it" 

Ruby, you're out of the doghouse.


----------



## Trishy

Yippeee Elvis is so happy!    

I think we should have a doggy meet up!


----------



## Cate1976

I don't mind Katie and Peter partying so long as they have a babysitter.  What got me was that Closer says that they've been doing sex acts in front of the kids.  That's what the child experts are concerned about.  That's what I've put them in here for.


----------



## Trishy

I haven't heard that but if that is the case then I agree with you!


----------



## weeza82

Oooh, agreed again!!!


----------



## janners1

Speaking of Katie price....

http://thesuperficial.com/2008/04/katie_price_is_cheetara_the_sk.php

She should be put in the doghouse for that ALONE!!


----------



## weeza82

Cheetara the skankiest Thundercat  Ooooh, I love the word skank.


----------



## weeza82

Ruby, you are SSSOOOOO back in the doghouse after your little escapade last night and the worst thing, you don't even seem that sorry about it. I cried and thought you were gone for ever but you just want to get back outside and see your little boyfriend and get jiggy with him. Well, NOO. 

(Sorry Elvis, I know this upsets you, but Ruby was a very bad girl last night)


----------



## Trishy

Elvis agrees that you have to put your foot down so Ruby is back in the dog house again!


----------



## Cate1976

What did Ruby do?


----------



## janners1

Cate - she ran away from home with her boyfriend when she was in heat. She was gone all night and had poor Weeza in a right state. They had to take her to get the morning after pill the next day!

And worst of all, this happened in the middle of ER!


----------



## Trishy

Spots!   Enough said??


----------



## Cate1976

I read about Ruby's escapade on NI thread after posting last night.  Bold girl.


----------



## weeza82

Cate, very bold girl  , but she is home and back to normal now  

I would however like to put in her wee "boyfriend". Leave my house alone!!! Go away!!! I don't want to see you everytime I look out of the window. SHOO!!! 

I would also like to add people who open their car doors against your car and leave a big scratch. My car is currently away to be resprayed (some of it anyway) after someone banged their door against the drivers door and chipped the paint all the way down to the plastic. 

Trishy, I agree about spots. Why? I am in my late 20's, why do I still get spots


----------



## janners1

I third spots!!!!!! Especially this morning, mine are just horrible.

I am also putting mothers-of-barely-teen-girls-who-let-them-out-of-the-house-wearing-next-to-nothing in the dog house. Me and DH were at Lisburn Omniplex on Sat night and Holy Hotpants Batman, there were a LOT of inappropriate outfits on display. In my mind, if you aren't old enough to master fake tan then you aren't old enough to don a pair of hotpants!!!!!!!!

My mother would NEVER have let me out of the house dressed like that! When I was their age I was mincing about in my levi 501s, fruit of the loom jumper and fake kickers.


----------



## Trishy

Fruit of the Loom       Me too!


----------



## weeza82

501's, Fruit of the Loom and Kickers     

Stop, please, my sides hurt 
I thought I was really cool with my Paco jumper!!!


----------



## Cate1976

I loved the clothes from The Sweater Shop.  I still have 3/4 although 1 is really showing signs of wear now.  Shame they went bust years ago.  they're probably 15/16 years old now and yes I would wear them.

I'll 2nd parents dressing their children inappropriately.  Where I work, you have the kids clothes split so newborn goes up to 18mnths sizes with sleepsuits going up to 2 years.  Baby kids goes from 3-6mnths up to age 4-5 and then big kids starts from age 3 and goes up to age 15 or 16.  I look at some of the stuff in little and big kids and think no way would I let a child dres in that.  Some of the stuff is really good but some of it is just too grown up.


----------



## MaryC

Cate, I know what you mean about that place that you work, how can you dress a 5 year old in the same outfit as a 14 year old!!    Anyway there clothes after the age of 4-5 years have gone really tacky over the past two years and I don't know why because they used to be so good.

Mary


----------



## weeza82

Work colleagues from a different department (same cubicle farm though) shrieking down the phone all day and gassing with evvvvveryone who passes, who then have the nerve to say to my staff "I don't mind you talking, but keep it down". 

Remember when Ross moved in with Joey and Chandler and had that really annoying shush/keep it down signal with his hands? It was like that. 

Words were had.


----------



## Cate1976

Some of the clothes are ok.  IMO kids clothes should be split so you have up to 2 years.  I'd then go 2-6/7, 6/7 up to age 12 and then the teen stuff seperate.  Don't know if any clothes shops do similar  Some of the tops would suit the whole age range.  The plainer tops or there is tops with dogs on which i could see a 12 year old wearing.


----------



## janners1

MANCHESTER UNITED!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH is jumping round the house shouting and roaring and giving off to the TV, and I have a bad feeling that it will end in tears. Or at least the grumpiest mood ever.

FRICKIN' FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - is he roaring in a good way or bad way?  Who does he support?  My DH will be asking me just incase I have to disown you!!  He is a massive Liverpool fan so is not happy with the result at all!!


----------



## janners1

Ooooh Trishy.....my hubber is the BIGGEST Man U fan in the world


----------



## weeza82

My hubby doesn't watch football (   "Alleluia") but he follows rugby (Ulster, you sucked this season. Dungannon, you weren't much better adn as for Ireland, don't even go there    ) And motorsport. 

I want to add junk, specifically my own. One of my Ipod earphones is crackling and wrecking my head, and I knew I had a spare set somewhere. Could I find them? NO. But,I did find 2 sets for a mobile phone, a set of spare bulbs for the Christmas tree lights and 15 AA batteries   but no AAAs  

Why do I put things in a "safe" place never to be found again?


----------



## Cate1976

I've put stuff in safe place before now and then forgotten where I put it.


----------



## weeza82

And you know you have it somewhere safe but can you find it? Hell no. What is with that?


----------



## MaryC

Janners, My Dh is a massive Man U fan too. He's a season ticket holder and was at the Barcelona match on Tuesday night, you can tell your DH he said it was the best atmosphere at a match he has ever experienced! 
His friends are trying to get him to go to Moscow for the final but he hasn't a hope in hell of me letting him!!!!!!!!!! Normally I don't mind him going to matches but that would be sooooooooooooooo ridiculously expensive and we have to bear in mind there could be two babas on the way not one!!!!!!!!!!! In fairness he has said himself he wouldn't pay the money that the trip would cost! Has your Dh mentioned going to the final

On the subject of loosing things, I am forever putting things in a 'SAFE' place and can't remember where the safe place is   This has happened with my maternity wear and it's driving me crazy 

Mary


----------



## MaryC

OMG I have just listened to Scarlett Johansson's new single and it is soooooo far beyond bad, she has a terrible voice! Definitely deserves to go in the doghouse!


----------



## Trishy

Not that I was going to mention it girls but could it be old age


----------



## crazykate

I'm putting Janners and Weeza in the doghouse........WHERE ARE THEY??


----------



## Trishy

OK - I am taking Weeza and Janners out of the doghouse due to their explanations!    It's a bit like rescuing 2 puppies from an animal shelter when they look at you like   !!


----------



## janners1

Thanks Trishy!!!!

Jeez, doesn't take much for me to get booted in here!!!!!

                

I am again putting smoking preggo women in the doghouse. 

Mary DH was making noises about going to Moscow with his pal who is a season ticket holder and they were gonna bring me and the other missus, but then DH thought about it and he has just been out of the office too much recently, plus as you say it would be very expensive.

Scarlett Johansson's single - is it a joke? I heard it on Perez and I was horrified!!!!! What is the craic with that?!!!


----------



## weeza82

Liar Bride Skank. 

And her mother. (in the loosest sense of the word). 

Who the hell does she think she is? Is it smart or clever or big to smoke and drink your way through your hen party? Yeah, why not, but not if you are 17 weeks pregnant. It just confirms my suspicions that she is the most selfish ***** that ever walked the earth. 
(This may sound very harsh and strong, but....)


----------



## Trishy

Not harsh at all...I second that!


----------



## Cate1976

I third that.  My sister cut down when she was pg with #.  I read that even cutting down will reduce the chance of problems and that if you stress due to not being able to stop completely, that can do more harm to the baby than cutting down to the minimum amount of **** IYSWIM.  Ideally a pg woman shouldn't smoke at all.  Any pg woman who doesn't try to cut down when she finds out she's pg deserves to be in here.


----------



## weeza82

Vanessa Feltz. 

What does she actually do? She just seems to pop up as a talking head on those list programs to give her unabashed opinion on everything. Which leads me on to why I have put her in here.....

There is an interview with her in Woman this week (I flicked through it in the shop on the road home last night, without buying it   ) about her relationship with the guy from Phats and Small. She is asked about children. I can't find the quote on the internet but have a look for yourself in the shop. She says (and I am paraphrasing here) "All the invasiveness of IVF etc, certainly not for me, but for those women who do go through it, good luck to them". 

Fair enough quote, Tx is not for everybody, but it's they way I can hear her voice and her intonation in my head as I read it, with the sanctimonious undertones......

A few pages over in the same magazine is an article on the girl from Kesh who was severely burned in a car fire (which killed her sister) when she was a toddler. She got married round the same time as me and has recently had a baby and it was about how she copes with looking after him. It was a lovely article and inspiring.


----------



## janners1

Weeza I am seriously roaring at you right now!!!!!!! The man who owns that shop must love you coming in, reading the magazines (in enough detail to read all the stories lol!!), and not buying them.    

Oh, Vanessa Feltz really is a strange person. Some of her outfits - !!!!! And her hair just bothers me a lot.

I came here to put Tesco man in the doghouse. He was 38 minutes late, but when he arrived he was so lovely and chatty that I decided against. His computer machine thingy has broke down and that's what held him up.

I shall put LUPUS in the doghouse for Mary, since she can't go out in the sunshine.


----------



## weeza82

Oh, it's a busy garage, no-one notices me being stingy (I hope)   Anyway, I have tx to save up for!!!! 

Do you get your shopping delivered? 

I second LUPUS for Mary.


----------



## janners1

I am a lazy beeatch! I cannot bear to go to Tescos in Portadown. It is just depressing. Plus all the packing/unpacking, DH knowing every person we pass and having to stop and chat...it is not worth the hassle. So Tesco man comes once a week!! Have you ever seen the setup for doing your shopping online? It is amazing! It remembers everything you have ever bought if you use a club card, and it is all listed for you to make your shopping easier. I could never go back!

Plus they deliver from 9am to 11pm at night.

I am their hugest fan!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Janners - speaking of Tescos - were you in Banbridge Tescos on Monday between 6pm and 7pm sometime?    DH thought it was you but by the time I turned round it was just your (or maybe not your) back of the head I could see!  

Or as you say are you too posh to set foot in Tescos


----------



## Cate1976

LUPUS in the doghouse from me as well.  If anyone watches Extreme Makeover Home Edition )mine and DH's fave TV show), they may remember the house they did for a family where one of the LO's couldn't go out in the sun.  They ahd been into camping and the outdoors so they did an outdoor area with sail cloth type covering it to keep the sun out.  The bedroom they did for the girl sensitive to the sun had patio doors leading to  a covered deck area with a tent on it so she could camp out with her friends in the summer.


----------



## janners1

Trishy I BET it was my BFF!! She has just moved to Banbridge and I think she did a shop on Monday night. Everyone says we look so much alike and most people assume we are sisters, so it would not be the first time she has been mistaken for me or vice versa!! I will ask her!

I don't 'do' Tescos at all LOL!!!!!! Too much like hard work!!!!!!! For 3 quid you can get a man to bring it all to your house, you save petrol and plastic bags (good for the environment) and you aren't tempted by the special offers around the store that cause you to spend more than you need to!


----------



## MaryC

Thansk girls for putting Lupus in the doghouse!


----------



## weeza82

You  put someone in the doghouse and then they turn up on The Apprentice You're Fired    But Vanessa, what was your hair like


----------



## janners1

Beyonce is in the doghouse for this:

http://perezhilton.com/2008-05-08-wtf-3

                

What is she on?!!!!


----------



## weeza82

Oh. My. God.      wrong on every level. WTF? Why would you want your kid to look like a living Bratz doll? 

Did you read the comments below? Genius. I left a comment    "Pimp my child", huh, huh? Brilliant!!!! 


Sometime later.... I checked to see where my comment was (I'm tragic like that) but I can't see it!!!


----------



## janners1

Perez Hilton is genius!!!!!!! Those comments are high-larious sometimes!!


----------



## MaryC

OMG, those kids clothes are soooooooooooooooo horrendous and inappropriate!!!     What is gods name was she thinking!!!  

Mary


----------



## Cate1976

I agree, children should be dressed to look like children.  They should not be made to look like mini adults.


----------



## Trishy

I am putting WORK in the doghouse!  I came back to work to help pass the time during 2WW and it's going even slower than when I was at home!

Reasons to hate work:

1. It's boring
2. It's quiet
3. It's cold due to air conditioning while roasting outside 
4. All I can see is a brick wall 
5. My male workmates are grumpy!

Feel free to add more reasons!....


----------



## janners1

*Sir Alan* - for letting that annoying little brat Michael off the hook last night!!!!!! His voice is sooooo annoying and his telesales was making me cringe. He is just a big pain in the a$$. Even Margaret and Nick are disgusted that he is still there.   

In saying that, my fav quote from The Apprentice last night "They are all dum dums, just a bunch of dum dums - they don't know what they are doing". (Michael getting fed up with people not buying his cakes).

Favs again - Lee, *******, Raef.


----------



## MaryC

Janners,

I second your outrage at the idiot Michael being left in, he is soooooooo useless!! What was with their dresses too, could they have picked anything more tacky!!! I have to say that the cakes looked fab though!

Mary


----------



## janners1

Oh I know - are there really girls out there who want to walk down the aisle looking like sIutty maid marian?!!!! Can't believe girls actually bought those!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

What adult in the land uses the word Dum-Dums?   A-hole. 

I was actually quite offended when he said that. Just cos people don't want to buy your cakes, there is no need to insult them. But if you are goin to insult them at least use a proper word instead of Dum-Dums. (I don't think I will ever getover that)

Who goes to a bridal fare to buy anything? Anyones I went to, I went to browse, compare and get freebies  . Never mind that I hate the hard sell in any situation


----------



## Trishy

2WW . com - for obvious reasons - we keep losing members!!


----------



## pink tulip

Pregnancy tests are in the doghouse-

They sit in your bedside locker calling out your name, saying "come on, you know you want to....I'll be positive.. I promise." And I've never seen a positive one yet


----------



## Trishy

PT - that's one reason I still haven't bought mine (apart from the one the hospital gave me but I want to do more than one anyway).  Hang in there!


----------



## Becky39

Can i ask summit weally weally stopid!!

Why is this thread called - time out in the dog house

Is it cos u ladies did summit wrong lol ...

xxx


----------



## Trishy

Becky, if you look back at the very first post on page one Weeza has explained it but basically it's a space for all the NI girls to talk about petty things that annoy them but that are unrelated to the serious issues of infertility that we chat about on the NI thread.  It's a time out space where we can lighten up the mood and talk rubbish!  Not that we are very sensible at the best of times but hopefully you know what I mean!!


----------



## Becky39

Ahhh rite - oh i'll enjoy in here then - i talk jibberish most of the time anyhow lol (and thats not cos im welsh lol)


----------



## yellazippy

Trishy,

Just caught this thread BRILL can`t believe Kellys still standing  hee hee

Haven`t been there since the "wave your hands in the air" era Circus Circus etc

Sorry but i`m putting Kerry Katona in the biggest bin i can find and posting it to somewhere she CANNOT get her face on tv

Ok the girls got problems but lets not share them with half the nation i`m thinking!!


----------



## weeza82

YEAH!!! Let it all out yellazippy!!!

There is really irritating ad on TV, for Slimfast cereal. It is the worst ad I have seen in a long time with a horrible song, with crap words that don't relate to the product much and... just everything about it is wrong. A sample of the lyrics..." Chunky....Monkey....give me a chocolate bar thats chunky" My 3 year old niece has said more insightful intelligent things. WHy would you be asking for a chunky choccie bar in an ad for slimfast cereal? WHY WHY WHY


My brain hurts.


----------



## yellazippy

Thats it  i now put all farmers in the bin,dog house wherever we are sending them!!

They ask your advise...you bloody give it...then they contradict you 

So then they insist i check with boss who i is busy but i phone anyway only to have my original bloody prognosis confirmed

Then do you know what the FARMER did ?

Turned and walked out without so much as a thank you

Well he can kiss my big bad ass the next time he wants assistance

Rude Arrogant Little Scruffy Pig Man 

AND BREATH


----------



## jofi

TV programmes done on the cheap

Like ' The hotel Inspector revisited ' so it's basically the original episode with an 5 minutes of additional material, fasinating!

and do you remember they used to do that with ' friends' too? They would say something like ' isn't joey thick? ' and proceed to show 30 mins of clips from different shows to illustrate the point.


----------



## weeza82

jofi said:


> and do you remember they used to do that with ' friends' too? They would say something like ' isn't joey thick? ' and proceed to show 30 mins of clips from different shows to illustrate the point.


   

I have to add the amount of preparation required to get a spray tan. I have an appt at 6pm that I made at 2pm and have now realised I have to get home, quick shave of the legs, quick moisturisse all over and find the loosest clothes I own in the 10 mins I have between getting home and having to leave for the beauticians again *stressed*


----------



## janners1

LOL Yeah that is so funny about Friends. Funny there was one like that on last night with Rachel deciding not to go to Ross's wedding.

I am putting the person in the RED FORD FOCUS who was doing 65mph the whole way from Portadown to Belfast in the OVERTAKING LANE last night. It was raining heavily and you were forcing all the boy racers/bmw drivers to drive up  people's butts and then dangerously undertake. You caused me mega stress - you are ridiculous. When I finally relented and undertook you at a safe point I saw that you didn't even have your lights on - in the pouring rain. You should not be allowed on the roads.


----------



## crazykate

The indian couple from England (aged 59 her) and 72 (him)) who underwent IVF in India cos they were too old to get it in the UK  and who delivered two girls by c section only to tell the doctors that they didn't want "the wrong sex" children and then said they didn't want them..........     ungrateful


----------



## weeza82

crazykate     frig them, ungrateful b*stards!!  

Did anyone see the prpgram last Thursday night "13 kids and wanting more"? The muslim guy on it was unreal!! His wife is going "no more children, I am physically unable to cope with pregnancy and childbirth anymore" and he is like "It's a gift from Allah, God's will" and all that. Idiot doesn't even have a job and is supporting the 11 kids on the brew. Or the ones trying for their 14th and she was doing reflexology, vits and testing early and being gutted when it was BFN. Basically what we go through before Tx for our first, never mind our 14th. I didn't have a big pile of sympathy for her I have to say. Which is bad, given we all know the dissappointment of the BFN BUT she had 13 other kids, no need to rip the ass out of it!!!

I would like to add to the doghouse today: Ashlee Simpson. This is highly immature of me, but just purely cos she is pregnant and has been with the boy for around 2 years. 

I would also like to add (following on from Janners post) people who don't dip their headlights at night, especially if you overtake them. I must invent a way of rear-light flashing to alert people to this, you know the way you flash the lights at someone coming TOWARDS you in full beam..... well this would be the same from the back of the car


----------



## janners1

crazykate said:


> The indian couple from England (aged 59 her) and 72 (him)) who underwent IVF in India cos they were too old to get it in the UK and who delivered two girls by c section only to tell the doctors that they didn't want "the wrong sex" children and then said they didn't want them..........    ungrateful


Those people repulse me. Disgusting excuses for human beings.

I also have no sympathy for the 14 kids people. How 2 people have enough time to nurture 14 kids?

ASSLEE Simpson. Soooo annoying.

Did anyone watch the thing about Maghaberry prison last night? Made me sad thinking about all those wee kiddos being shipped out to grannies or foster parents...the one woman was giving off cause her 1 year old was being given up for adoption - but she was in prison for drug use and other stuff! I felt really really guilty about us turning down domestic adoption...


----------



## Cate1976

Crazykate:  I agree with you.  That saddens me as well.

The one that's making me angry is the child abuse case in Birmingham.  As a Christian, I'm not meant to judge people.  There's people having children without any problems and then abusing them and then there's thousands of couples who would provide all a child needs to grow and develop that either need tx to have LO's or can't have their own children.  That's so not fair and one I'm really finding hard.  it's the only part of IF that I've not been able to deal with.

When I had a car, people doing stupid & dangerous things annoyed me as well.


----------



## weeza82

Alarm clocks. Ruin a perfectly good dream


----------



## holly01

today i am putting IF in the doghouse 
i really am so sad at reading the posts over the last few days on FF and INUK 
it is so unfair that these decent people have to go through this pain. 
i wish IF would go away and  OFFFFFFFF    and leave us all alone
i know i am being stupid as unfortunatly it wont go away but its just how i feel right now


----------



## Cate1976

IF is heartbreaking.  I'm so grateful to have supportive friends and family.  FF has been great for me the last 8 months.


----------



## alley73

ouch ouch ouch, painful periods , i hate them, hooray for hot water bottles                                                                                                                                                                                                                            alley xoxo


----------



## weeza82

Today, I am mostly putting everything in the doghouse. So far nothing has escaped my wrath.


----------



## janners1

LOL - I was in similar form yesterday...and Tuesday. Oh, and Monday!!!!!!!

I feel slightly more tolerant today  -although I may be disowned by all my friends, family and even the dogs at this stage!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trishy

The dentist - I went in for a checkup last Monday and have since been 3 times for 2 x-rays, a gum infection, 2 fillings and it is probably all going to come to about £200 when I have to pay tomorrow


----------



## crazykate

Cate's boss


----------



## Cate1976

Thanks CrazyKate.  I'm annoyed with her as well.  I'm thankful for the support from everyone on FF and supportive family and friends.


----------



## emak

THE RAIN !!!!!!!! Off on a weeks holidays and it hasnt stopped raining


----------



## weeza82

Useless lazy SILs. Who would buy meringue nests and top with cream (probably squirty cream so she doesn't have to bother whipping the cream) and crap tinned fruit and try to pass it off as individual pavlovas at a family do??

Have they no pride?


----------



## Cate1976

I agree with you Weeza.  I'd buy the nests, but use proper whipped cream and fresh fruit for individual Pavlovas.


----------



## holly01

6th july and its lashing it down outside  ,it looks like an evening in november...............................................
lying on sofa with a big coal fire on aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,all i need now is a wee chinese!!!!


----------



## Trishy

Trying on all my summer clothes and feeling like a fat pig - especially as I felt great in them when I tried them on 3 months ago


----------



## Cate1976

Loopy, I've had comments along that line as well.


----------



## Cate1976

A few of us seem to having problems with them at the moment although mine is only very minor compared to some. RFC Admin department and Waiting List section.


----------



## shem

Im sick of everyone asking friends of mine why have I not had any babies yet!!!!!!!!I want to tell them to   off!


----------



## Cate1976

I've had people asking why I haven't got any kids when I've told them DH and I have been married 4 years.  I usually say we're working on it or just hasn't happened yet.  Depends on who it is though, I have told some people the situation.

Another for the Insensitive Comments thread as well.


----------



## weeza82

I wish to put alarm clocks back int he doghouse. I know I put them there a while back for ruining perfectly good dreams, but it's time for them to go back in, soul-destroying wee b$%^"ds

Why such hostility towards alarm clocks?" I hear you ask... well I swore it was Saturday this morning and I was going to be able to roll back to sleep and no work, then BEEPBEEPBEEPBEEP, the darn thing goes off and I am jolted in consciousness and the reality that it's only Tuesday


----------



## holly01

childhood 1st loves wifes swaning around with their new 1 week old son in local shop today   
obviously not sad about 1st love    just all the attenition his DW was gettin while i as waiting on ham!!!!!!


----------



## glitter girl

Forgive me girls, this is going to be a rant!!

Damn injections, and AF!

Between the two im at my wits end. I knew going through this treatment wasnt going to be easy. At the minute I feel like a ticking time bomb,ready to explode at any minute. My emotions are all over the show, hormones up the left, I dont like the person that I am at the minute.

I know I have to think of the end result and TBH thats about all that is keeping me going at the minute, I dread to think how I will be its it turns out to be a BFN.

I knew I had spoke too soon when i said I felt fine up until sunday, then it all just got the better of me. D.P has been great, he deserves a medal and more!!

Sorry girls, rant over.........


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: I'm grumpy first day of AF and  DH likes to wind me up for badness. He ends up severely regretting it though, it's called kick in shins. He's got wise though and stands out of legs reach.

Holly:  seeing friends and family getting pg and having LO's has been the hardest thing for me.


----------



## pink tulip

Glitter - sorry to hear you're having a hard time  Just remember it's the hormones and drugs - it's not the real you. Don't be too hard on yourself - this will pass, I promise 

Love PT x


----------



## weeza82

Today, I would like to add people who eat with their mouths open. It is beyond gross.

We were in the Ramada in Portrush last night and the girl at the table next to us, who i could see over our companions shoulders whether I liked it or not, chawed and chomped her way through all 3 courses with her gob hanging open, looking like a washing machine "nyomnyomnyom" she went, barfbarfbarf I went. 

CLOSE YOUR FRIKKIN MOUTH. I HAVE NO DESIRE TO SEE THE MASTICATION OF YOUR FOOD SO PLEASE SHUT IT!


----------



## janners1

OMG WEEZA!!!!!!! I was just thinking this as when we were getting something to eat in Magic Kingdom the guy opposite us ate his whole meal with his mouth wide open!!!!! WTF?!! What is up with that - WHO does that?

It gives me inappropriate levels of rage.


----------



## alley73

Im  so sorry but im putting my sister in the dog house ( Well for today anyway) she eats what she wants and has a figure to die for.....and then tells me " well you have only got urself to blame, nobody's putting food in you're mouth)   grhhhh  oh i love her  but 2day is my revenge  HAHAHA


----------



## yellazippy

Putting my lil sister in today!!!

I showed concern at her diminishing size 6/8 figure she said "Don`t beat yourself up you carry your weight well"  i`m a size 12!! cheeky mare  

But i forgive her many things & her me too i`m sure


----------



## weeza82

LMAO at your sisters!!!


----------



## yellazippy

For today:

Little old women who stand bunched together in supermarket aisles gossiping & blocking the way then throw you furious looks when you ask them politely to move


----------



## shem

TO bl**dy right  she needs to be in the doghouse and stay in it!!


----------



## sara1

Keep Zita West in the doghouse.  What a


----------



## weeza82

People who go to parties/gatherings and don't bring anything, yet expect to be fed and watered....

DH's cousin is over from South Africa so yesterday there was a family gathering at an aunties house with a buffet-style lunch. DH and I made a main course, salad and a dessert. His sisters bought some desserts but there was a whole gang of cousins (4 of them plus WAGs) who came with 1 bottle of Shloer each. Ooooh push the boat out! 

DH's auntie and uncle from South Africa were over at the start of July and we had the same sort of gathering and it was the same story then!

My point is at least bring something or put a bit of effort in instead of expecting to be waited on hand and foot by us


----------



## holly01

ok here goes...........(the drugs are def kicking in!!)
went to the pool there with the 4 lads i mind and pulled in2 car park and deliberatly pulled in2 a space with noone parked on the passenger side so the lads could all get out that side(as i didnt want them to scrap the car beside us) and when they were all out i noticed a man looking at us with big thickhead...THEN he went to his car and started to rub the drivers door   and i swear to god i totally flipped..................................
i jumped out and said excuse me(rather too loudly )have u got a problem?and he said I F!CKIN WELL HAVE THERES A SCRAP ON MY CAR DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so i said well i hope u are not blamin 'my' lads as they didnt even open that door they got out the other door and i can prove it as theres a CCTV camera RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!so i then asked him would he like to apoligse to us all and he turned round and said'GO AND F!CK URESELF'     
i was shaking with anger i swear!!
IMAGINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeza82

I was about to ask the same question Loopy    

I would put money on it that he has fecked up a few car doors in his time   Stupid idiot. When all else fails resort to insults    He clearly knew he was in the wrong and kacked it when you stood up to him. 

YAY HOLLY, defender of the weak, prosecutor of the stupid


----------



## holly01

i know i was so suprised that i reacted to him so quickly but i thought what are u looking at geek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
then he said what he did an i was like 'now c'mere!!'
was really proud that i did stand up to him, he went speedin outa the car park,i hope he felt like a right plonker

yes it was cookstown.......................please dont tell me ye's know him


----------



## holly01

god u girls craic me up  
an i was swimmin away and thinkin to meself 'oh wait to me FF ladies hear this wan   '
thank god we have each other eah


----------



## Trishy

The Kennel Club rule book - say no more!


----------



## jooles

kitchen cupboards!!!!! took head staggers today and decided to start clearing out kitchen at 10 this mornin and im still bloody at it despite working my   off and only having quick break!!!! how can two people gather up so much c**p       d


----------



## lia.g

Thats so true.  

My DH is a nightmare when it comes to the kitchen.  He used to be a chef and has all sorts of appliances and equipment that I wouldn't have a clue how to work and he hasn't used in years.... but god forbid we should throw any of it  

Lia


----------



## Cate1976

RFC, my letter hasn't arrived.


----------



## weefluff

This may be a bit late but the posters in rfc that say are you facing a life without children! They bug me.


----------



## Cate1976

RFC. See NI girls thread. They are seriously testing my patience.


----------



## shem

Pregnant people asking "what about you no kids yet" and then in the next breath "I suppose I should'nt really ask that" NO you bl**dy should'nt!!


----------



## Cate1976

Shem, not had that comment yet.  Most of my friends know about the IF and have been brill.  The inappropriare comments ahve been said with good intentions but show that only those who've been through IF know what to say and what not to say.


----------



## jooles

the new tv ad for marks and spencers when they are all running about in the funfair   !!!! WTF is  that all about?


----------



## weeza82

Billie Piper. Why? Just.


----------



## Cate1976

Why is Billie Piper in the doghouse?


----------



## glitter girl

RFC, AGAIN!!!! Why are they soooooooooooo complicated??


----------



## Cate1976

I'm hoping that the new manager will be able to sort things out. have to say the phone system seems better now than it was. Waiting lists is option 3 btw.


----------



## Cate1976

My boss is in big time. She comes up to the stockroom today and someone asked her if shes counting down (she's 7mnths pg) to which she replied yes big time cos she's starting to waddle and you start to waddle it aint good. Granted she didn't know I was within earshot but I was thinking if you don't want to waddle don't get blo0dy pg b!tch. I don't like her anyway, long story. Maybe I'm being over sensitive?


----------



## Babypowder

, I must have missed this thread before , anyway its great, just been reading back some of the posts , some are funny, and I do love to moan, god theres so much!
Well i'll start with..........as its my birthday Sat I know DP will take me for dinner and I tell you the service better be good  , if theres one thing I hate its poor service from the wait staff, I know the American 'Have a nice day' can be a bit OTT but having travelled there several times Id take it anyday over the 'grunt, are ya's ready?'
Ahhh I can't stand it, and I tell you one of the worst places for service is The Stables in Groomsport-never go there so im putting Wait Staff in the dog house...........and dont get me started on 'Till staff' like in Asda the way they throw your groceries down the wee slide-what is it a race? im trying to pack and most of all I have to eat that fcking food .

Right enough from me-but heehee I love this thread    .BP.


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> and dont get me started on 'Till staff' like in Asda the way they throw your groceries down the wee slide-what is it a race? im trying to pack and most of all I have to eat that food .
> 
> 
> 
> B.P, Really had a laugh reading that, hilarious  .
> 
> Today I would like to put taxi drivers in the dog house , well the ones in Lurgan anyway . They really do think that they own the roads. Why do they think they have the right to pull out right in front of you? We are all in a rush but that doesnt mean we put our own and other peoples lives at risk for the sake of a few quid. Hate it when they tailgate you on the roads , gets on my goat


----------



## tedette

Hi everyone,

Well, I am putting Debenhams in Craigavon in the doghouse.

I rushed down there just before New Year's Eve to get my last item for my hospital bag as the midwife had told me I could go into labour anytime.  After sitting in the queue outside for 30 minutes due to traffic I went in and went straight to ask about getting measured for the nursing bras...they refused to measure me!!!!!

They said they couldn't do it as the sale was on and it would take too long, this was despite the fact that it wasn't busy and there was at least one member of staff standing about and it would have taken 5 minutes!  I was so shocked I nearly cried (although that was definitely my hormones kicking in!).  I keep meaning to write a letter of complaint...might just go and do that now!



Tedette


----------



## glitter girl

Tedette,

That happened me in Next a few weeks back . I wanted to return a shirt for a refund when I got to the till the girl said to come back on the monday as their " sale " had started that day and they were "too busy", THERE WAS NO ONE IN THE SHOP  , There all the staff were standing looking goofy at each other . I did manage to bite my tongue and walk out


----------



## tedette

Hi Glitter Girl,

It's ridiculous isn't it?  Really puts you off buying anything.  I was intending to spend about £100 there that day between stuff for me and the baby (just don't tell DH that!)    Have written a letter to send off to the manager.  I am sure I will never hear from them again but I may as well vent! 

I went the next day to Mothercare in Newry and got everything sorted and spent a load of money so it all worked out in the end!

Tedette


----------



## sara1

BP - I like your rant about Asda.  Well mine will be about Tesco.  Last Friday we decided to do our grocery shop and I said to my DH that it won't be too bad as everyone will have done their shopping before New Year!  How wrong was I!!!!  There were no vegetables - just a few scanky bits of brocolli and about 1 cabbage.     Talk about cross - I wanted to go and ask why they couldn't keep their shelves stocked but my DH wouldn't let me so I abandoned the trolley and walked out!!!
We still have no food in the house.  DH thinks his throat is cut!   
Rant over
Sara


----------



## holly01

Sara i agree with u!
i debated wether to go to asda or tesco the other day to do the big grocery shop and decided to go to tecso as it was closer and boy was i nat ragin   no fruit veg flowers etc etc etc and only 3-4 cashiers open c'monnnnnnnnnnn!!!!
so wish i hada went to asda!!!


----------



## funny_wonder

I'm puttin in the doghouse.... BAD DRIVERS!!!  I'm SO trying to get my finances sorted to finance this whole fertility circus, I've postponed my wedding & everything & guess what?  Some idiot wrote off my car!  I'm so not impressed    best about it is cos the car is getting on a bit the insurance wont pay much for it even though it was absolutely perfect before it got mangled so now I'll have to add to what they give me to buy as car thats not even as good as the one I had!  Can you tell I'm a bit ****** off?  Feel better now though lol.  Trying not to give off to DP, whos feeling a bit guilty even though it was the other drivers fault.  
            Actually I couldnt help but laugh at what happened which didnt go down to well with DP at first because apparently I should have been more sympathetic    (in my defence I had already established that nobody was hurt before I found out what happened).  The other driver was an older woman who had only had her car for a few days & it was an automatic.  She got the pedals mixed up & hit the accelerator instead of the brake so instead of stopping at the roundabout she sailed on into it.  DP thought it was a hit & run cos even then she couldnt get the car stopped, she ended up driving on over the bridge, around the roundabout at the far end & back over again to where the accident happened (total distance of 2 miles lol).


----------



## weeza82

Heehee!! I love this thread (well, I would as I started it   ) what shall I give off about today........

I know, the dealership where we bought our car. They are beyond useless. A door sensor ceased to work just before Christmas and the part was "ordered" but it still hasn't arrived, nor is there a lead time for the part. Apparently this part is nowhere to be found in the whole of the UK and Ireland and now the problem has worsened to the extent my car doesn't even bl**dy LOCK!!!!! I mean, it's an existential part of a car, to be locked!!! But eh service staff don't give a rats **** and think I'm over-reacting to this minor problem, but it's ok for them, their frikkin cars do bl**dy-well lock!! No, no, must calm down as it's too much, I will have my revenge in this life or the next...............  

More mundanely, what the hell was with ER last Thursday night? OMG, how could they do that to Greg?   My only consolation is that Carter will be back for the end of the very last series ever.


----------



## Babypowder

Like many of you before im putting waiting lists in the house-'nuff said!  .

BP .


----------



## Cate1976

For all those having problems waiting lists     .      for all those having problems and hope you get proper answers soon.


----------



## glitter girl

I have to nominate VODAFONE to be put in the doghouse tonight  .

I have been overcharged on my monthly bill for a third consecutive month in a row. After ringing up last month and complaining about this I was assured it would not happen again and I would be refunded. When I checked this months bill , overcharged again and no refund.

Tried to get through to vodafone for 15 mins, listening to that damn annoying message , no answer!!!!!!  Then my friend advised me to ring and press the option if you want to LEAVE VODAFONE, surprise, surprise, they answered straight away. They soon change their tune if they think they will loose your custom, so, so, annoying .

Well I gave them what for  . They should know not to heck me off when my AF is due   Will wait and see what appears on my next bill...


----------



## lia.g

Today I'd like to put my SIL in the doghouse. 

Don't get me wrong, I luv her to bits but she really doesn't get the whole IF thing.

Has been on at me constantly to test early cause apparently she did when she had my nephew.  She got pregnant on her 1st month of trying so has no experience of what it feels like to do years on hpts that all turn out to be negative and how scary that prospect is particularly after tx


----------



## Cate1976

I'll second people who don't understand IF making inappropriate comments. I said to my amazing friend last year that only someone who's been through it can understand the hurt and pain it causes.


----------



## IGWIN79

Ohhhhhhhhhh i  have only found this thread its great 
I could put a load of thing in the dog house     
All the baby adverts on tv and the preg testing adverts................ there seem to be more of them at the min  just keeps reminding you all the time , just when you have stopped thinking about it , the advert come on   

My bosses at  work as well oh they are driving me mad .................

Friends that say it will happen when it happens .............

I could go on all night       but i have to go to sleep have to work in the  morning  but i am sure i will be back


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli, yip I'm with you for those people that say, just relax it'll happen,or you don't want to leave it toooo long , I could slap them, do they really think I'm volunteering to leave it this late


----------



## holly01

i 2nd that loopy      

i think there will be a grt sale on Resolve 2mara


----------



## weeza82

HAH! I'm in work today  At least you are all off! Teachers, never happy.........   BTW, Resolve? *barf*

Today I would like to put CSI in the doghouse as tonight is Grissoms last night  

I would also like to add the bl00dy Pantene ad with blinking Mylene in it. SHE'S NOT PLAYING THE PIANO!!! It's so frikkin obvious, I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here!!!

And also the Tesco man who delivered our groceries the other night. Well, not him specifically but the moron who put Ben & Jerry's Phish Food _Frozen Yoghurt_ rather than Ben & Jerry's Phish Food _Ice Cream_ in our basket. It may be healthier, but it's not the same, it's quite similar, but it's not the same, not the same, not the same at all 

PS The intentions of this thread was never to be a sounding board for the pain of IF but rather to be a light hearted thread about general non-IF crap that bugs us. If you read back over all the posts, yes, there are some that mention IF, but the majority don't, so let's keep the thread in the spirit it was intended please.


----------



## glitter girl

weeza82 said:


> I would also like to add the bl00dy Pantene ad with blinking Mylene in it. SHE'S NOT PLAYING THE PIANO!!! It's so frikkin obvious, I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here!!!


     Hilarious Weeza


----------



## Babypowder

weeza82 said:


> I agree, how can you have csi without Grissom , it will never be the same.


----------



## Ladyhex

i cant believe it~it will never be the same again without grissom 
was the other part on last night ?
hope i havent missed it


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex it was on last week, ps.don't know what I did earlier there but managed to 'quote' myself .

Anyway, weeza seems im one of the ones that posted re: IF , didn't realise this , though I always take a light-hearted approach to it-otherwise you'd only cry , won't happen again, i'll keep  from now on


----------



## Ladyhex

they better repeat it   
was it good ?  

you will learn BP


----------



## holly01

i would like to put the car parking meter in supervalu cookstown in the doghouse  

went for a wee nosey round cookietown on sat an came back an paid me fee in the meter inside and got in me mercedes  and pulled up to the emmmmmmm *invisible * bar ye know where ye put the ticket in so ye can get out....an low an behold wud ye believe it there was no bar    
yes i had a few choice words flowing from my mouth...........................
so yes i just paid the meter 4 the craic.........shuda put it on a horse instead!!
just wonder how many poor eejits did the same??


----------



## Squirrel24

I would like to put Cheryl Cole in doghouse along with that miserable person she calls a husband - she recently quoted in fashion mag "I hate my body so much" donning a see through latex sellotape constructed outfit!!!!  Also mentioned I have to go on a pregancy diet so I can have a baby - god if only it was that simple!! or is it her thats just simple!

Also everything on tv at the minute 'cos its all about babies!! Just can't do it anymore - have to turn over.


----------



## Cate1976

Can understand where you're coming from on TV ads. There's been a couple that ahve got me on bad days. One being last year during October when the ad for the Gater Golf toy was on loads (se my signature). Saw the toy in Supervalu and came very close to tears. The other ad that has got me thinking has been any of the Fisher Price ads, it's the slogan Play, Laugh, Grow that's done it.

As for Cheryl Cole saying she needs to go on pregnancy diet to have a baby, add her to the list of celebrities so don't have a clue about IF, only someone who's been through it can understand the hurt and pain it causes.


----------



## Babypowder

I would like to put the Special k ad in the dog house-the one where the girl looks at the chocolate muffin then decides she better not eat it , Just eat the DAMM thing you need a good feed , it amazes me-if they had a big belly buster looking at the muffin then deciding no better not im like a baby elephant, I think i'd understand more  but no its always stick insects


----------



## Babypowder

Also while im here, the Duffy coke ad........a supermarket what , nuff said


----------



## weeza82

Babypowder said:


> the Duffy coke ad........


Agreed. That ad irritates me sooooooo much, what is she wearing, the song, just everything 



Squirrel24 said:



> I would like to put Cheryl Cole in doghouse along with that miserable person she calls a husband


Why do people think Cheryl Cole is so great? She is just a rough lass with a lot of make-up (Oh, btw, does anyone watch Snog, Marry Avoid on BBC3? Priceless  ) My cousin won a competition to go to Tanzania and meet the celebs who were climbing Kilimanjaro before they set off and she said Cheryl Cole is soooo rough and up her own ass but Kimberly Walsh is soooo lovely and absolutely stunning.

Holly,  at the invisible barrier, I've heard so many people giving off about that!!

What shall I add to the doghouse today? Oh, ME and the fact that I put too much in the washing machine last night and the stuff came out only half washed, thus necessitating the need to split the load into 2 and thereby making 3 goes in the washing machine instead of 1. So,     to my own stupid self


----------



## Babypowder

God weeza thats useful info from your cousin bout ole Cheryl, will remember that next time DP is leering at her.......I'll be like shes ruff as a badgers ****, I heard it on FF  

As for snog marry avoid, that should get a prime time slot I LOVE it , did you see that last girl lastnight thought she was a barbie doll? false beauty spot the heap......OMG but worst of all was her eyebrows or should that be HI brows  jeezus.

Unfortunatley im guilty of the oposite I hardly put anything in the machine , I even do a separate 'tea-towel' wash ,water Charges I know, well im putting those in , stupid Government.


----------



## emak

Weeza i seen them pics of Cheryl and Kimberly on your ** ,dont know how   BUT you are sooooo right she is rough enough and Kimberly is so pretty ,she is my DH's fav


----------



## weeza82

OMG, that scouse Barbie girl on SMA (Snog Marry Avoid   ) last night was am-az-ing!!! WTF with the beauty spot and the eyebrows?  She was such a dog! I was p1ssing myself laughing, God I love that show     It's so stupid though that they are given the options for their hair and clothes, they always pick the most similar to what they already look like! Duh!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Thats so true, they all pick similar, I think I like it better when they go back to their old ways, its much much funnier............yeah I just couldn't live without me falsh eyelashes and beauty spot, calm down calm down


----------



## glitter girl

That damn advert for go compare insurance, does me severe harm   , am I the only one?


----------



## betty-77

i'm with you glitter     
how you keeping? how are the girls??


----------



## glitter girl

Glad to hear it Betty, thought it was my hormones  .

Girls are great thanks, they are getting big and definitely bold,lol. Starting to sleep thru to 6am which is a real bonus . Hows you and the boys?


----------



## wee emma

can i put myself in the doghouse please? 

cos i hate my job but won't/can't/don't know how to get myself to do anything about it, have no confidence whatsoever and am getting right frustrated at myself?

thanks


----------



## Bunny-kins

I want to put in "Cash my Gold" adverts with Dale Winton, I can't stand that woman that enthusiatically shouts "CASH MY GOLD!" so ruddy annoying!   what with all these gold adverts? Funny how you only see them between Jeremy Kyle and This morning.... uhm think i've just answered my question!


----------



## glitter girl

Wee Emma i  felt like that about my previous job, finally plucked up the courage to leave and get another job and i never looked back, best move i ever made .

Bunnykins   , yeah she is a complete puke in that advert  .


----------



## holly01

FLIESSSSS       

Doin my blinkin head in!!!where DO they all come outta like WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Glitter girl

The twins are so cute. 
I totally agree on the go campare advert drives me crazy. or

Have you heeard the advert on the radio either on cool fm or downtown about the milk,  another stupid ad.


----------



## IGWIN79

F*****G football        I want Eastenders back


----------



## Jillyhen

Well girls im in the dog house again, i persuaded hubby to let me change my car  i dont think he is 2 happy with me lol


----------



## wee emma

webuyanycar.com...

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

god help me it drives me nuts


----------



## Jillyhen

Emma i totally agree saw it for the first time yesterday


----------



## Cate1976

Putting Soda Stream advert in the doghouse for using the song that was played at a friend's funeral 6 years ago. Song was played at the end while her coffin was being taken out of the church. 6 years on and any version will bring me close to


----------



## wee emma

aww cate


----------



## Babypowder

My DP-he's driving me nuts   , just wants to sit on his a$$ and watch football, cant even lift a plate to the dishwasher........................aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh.


----------

